# Narrowed it down to 2.



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, I have narrowed it down to one of two 4" XDs. A 45 in OD Green and black, and a 40 in Stainless and black. They are within $25.00 of each other, so it comes down to do I want a 45 or a stainless 40. BOTH would be my first choice, but times are tight. I handled both tonight, and will make the purchase by weeks end. What do you all think? It will be used for combat shoots and carry. Don't sugar coat it now, give it to me straight. What is the crowd favorite?


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

45 ACP. No question.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

You'll be happy w/ either, honestly. Personally, I think the 40 has nothing over the 45ACP as a defensive caliber except capacity. Ammo is "expensive" for both, but more availible for the 45.

Hell... get the .45!!! I LOVE MINE.

PS: Get the C model if you can... Better for CC, same at the range.

JeffWard


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Get the C model if you can... Better for CC, same at the range.


Good call there Jeff. :smt023

If it's between the .40 and the .45, and you can afford to feed the .45, get the XD45 Compact.


----------



## SouthernIndy (Jan 3, 2008)

I vote for the 4 inch 45!


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

The 4" 45 it is! I went last wed evening to pick it up, and got the shock of my life. I failed the background check!!! I about died right there in the showroom. Talk about embarrasing! I don't have so much as a parking ticked to my name. No felony arrests, no misdemeanors(sp?), no traffic stops, nothing! Squeaky clean. I have been sent to "research". They said I could be cleared up tomorrow. Man I hope so. I feel like a common criminal. The wife said I should be happy they are that careful. Keeping the handguns out of the wrong hands. Still, it is hard to swallow. I hope this is all cleared up tomorrow, I have a couple other handguns on my to do list. At any rate, I have the 4" 45 in the works. I can't wait to try her out. Soon I hope.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

I have the XD45c in Dark Earth,,,,,,,GET the 45.............


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if you were born in a state that does not have weekend access to its records then it comes back as 

failed background check!!!

that happened to my friend also


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

RJ,

I'm just guessing, you don't have your CHL, do you? If you did, you would not have to worry about it again when you buy your next gun. Atleast here in Texas, when you want to purchase a gun, all you have to do is show your CHL and you are good to go. Maybe it's time for you to have one, unless you live in a state that does not allow one.

Good luck and shoot well.


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Yep, I have had my CHL since 1983. They tell me I am being confused with a person of similar name with a restraining order currently filed against them. I talked with a nice feller at the PSP headquarters, and he figured we will get it worked out. I'm not cleared as of yet, but I think we are on our way. I haven't been arrested ever for anything, we just have to get it ironed out. I am sure getting anxious to get the XD home and try her out. The summer shooting season is in full swing, and I am ready to knock over some steel.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Bummer Dude! That would bother me too! The first time I ever saw the inside of a jail was when they took my CCL photo in the processing area. Hope they get it streight for ya soon.


----------



## knuckleduster271 (May 27, 2008)

I just got rid of my taurus pt 24/7 .45 [which i only had for 3 weeks] to buy the xd 9mm 4" in dark earth with a black slide. when i bought the taurus .45 i was planning to use 230 grain surplus ammo but the pos wouldnt feed anything over 200 grain and all 185-200 are alot more expensive to buy than the 230's. This gun would jam every other shot. Its really kinda funny that in the paperwork it reccomends 230 grain ammo and it also says they are planning to supply all of SOCOM with the OSS series 24/7, I would be one nervous mfr if my life was in the hands of one of those weapons. That was my first and last taurus. I have to say the one lesson I fail to learn time and time again is that you get what you pay for, 98% of the time if its cheaper than the competition then there is a good reason for it. Im really looking forward to getting the xd though, its supposed to be here monday. I got it with the gear package for $492 nib out the door.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I have the 4" XD .45 and I love it....I bought it at the end of February and I have probably put about 2,000 rounds through it....Not one misfire, not one jam...It shoots everytime I pull the trigger...Several different ammo choices have gone through too.....I had a SC XD .40....shot several hundred with it...same thing....Not even a hint of a glitch...Traded that and just bought the XD9 less than a week ago...150 rounds through it...flawless...

It feels good in my hands and it works everytime...I am a happy camper..

Willy


----------



## knuckleduster271 (May 27, 2008)

Willy D said:


> I have the 4" XD .45 and I love it....I bought it at the end of February and I have probably put about 2,000 rounds through it....Not one misfire, not one jam...It shoots everytime I pull the trigger...Several different ammo choices have gone through too.....I had a SC XD .40....shot several hundred with it...same thing....Not even a hint of a glitch...Traded that and just bought the XD9 less than a week ago...150 rounds through it...flawless...
> 
> It feels good in my hands and it works everytime...I am a happy camper..
> 
> Willy


I havnt read one bad thing mechanically about the xd and i done alot of research before buying this one so im pretty confident that it was money well spent :]


----------



## BK (Dec 30, 2007)

*XD*

In a recent get together of AGI Gunsmiths, they all said the XD is one of the best plastic guns made and gave it some very HIGH MARKS !!

Thats why i'm buying one of the newer models with the enhanced grip...That will make it two XD's in my safe! :smt023

I think the wife told me to leave if i bring the 2nd one home...Heeeee, Heeeee. Now, can I sleep in some one's guest room.:buttkick:


----------



## Fred_G (May 26, 2008)

So did you ever get the gun? I failed last weekend getting my little .22, I had an old address on my drivers's license. Got that all cleared up and got my gun last Monday. It is embarassing though.

E


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Why not OD green with a stainless slide :smt023


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

We are getting closer! I spoke with another very nice person at the PSP headquarters fri. They have my last correspondence in hand and figure it will be all they need to close the issue. I should have the XD in hand this week! Man, I'm about spent over all this. I guess 30 years of care free purchases is a long time not to have a problem. I guess it was my turn. The bad thing is my shooting buddy just had a knee worked on, and will be down for 6 to 8 weeks! I guess I will have to go solo for a-while. I'm going nuts here. I have to talk myself out of going to look at it every evening. It is just lying there, waiting for me to come take it home. Soon, man I hope it is soon.


----------



## Fred_G (May 26, 2008)

I feel your pain there. It is like the are holding your child hostage...

E


----------



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

:smt023The 45acp would be my choice but if you dont pick it you will still end up with a great pistol. Trust me I have both


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, they tell me my reversal was to go in todays mail. I should be on my way to being a free man again! :smt023 Whew! It can't get here soon enough to suit me. I hope to be in business this weekend. Provided I can get hooked up with the dealer and make the purchase. Knowing my luck, the postal service will drop the ball and loose the reversal. Trust me, I know how my luck runs. With luck, I will be fondling a new XD this Sat.


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Finally! Got the paperwork today, and the XD is home.:smt023 I also picked up a Blackhawk Serpa for it. I disassembled it and after a little cleaning and lubing, fired a few just to take the edge off. It seems to like Blazer Brass, believe it or not. The Winny white box shot decent, but the Blazer worked very well. I will shoot an actual "target" in a day or two to post. This was an address label and some cardboard,lol. Nice and easy on the hand recoil wise. Easy to reach trigger. ( I have the worlds shortest index finger.) The sights are serviceable, but When it goes to Springer this winter, I will likely up-grade them. So far she is a keeper. :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats and enjoy...

Be careful not to let that XD next to another one. Mine are reproducuing like rabbits. Now I have 3...

JW


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

I can see how that could happen. I think I need more of these things myself! I shot this target this evening off one knee, with my left elbow resting on the other knee. I must admit, I triggered the first one a little off the mark . But the trigger isn't to blame. Actually, it is a pretty good trigger. Not bad at all. Now I need a Tac and a 9mm to round out the family :mrgreen:. I'm very happy with this new shooter!


----------

